# eine web anwendung bereitstellen ?



## tim weindel (19. Mrz 2006)

hallo,

ich beschäftige mich seit 2 wochen mit servlets & co und hab eine sehr einfache, doofe frage:
ich habe eine kleine billig web anwendung mit eclipse und tomcat geschrieben. wie veröffentliche ich denn diese nun im internet bzw. muss ich mir jetzt einen provider suchen, der tomcat als applikations server anbietet und dann einfach mein projekt in den webapps ordner auf den server laden?

wie verhält es sich dann mit dem angepassten url ?  also nicht mehr http://localhost:8080 sondern www.irgendwas.de ?

sorry, aber in der tomcat faq wird diese frage nicth beanwortet. wäre wünschenswert für einen totalen anfänger.

danke für eure hilfe im voraus!

gruss
tim


----------



## byte (19. Mrz 2006)

Genau so ist es. Du brauchst nen öffentlichen AppServer wie den Tomcat. Die URLs müssen natürlich immer relativ zum App Verzeichnis des Servers sein. Der Bezeichner localhost ist ja nur eine Abkürzung für die lokale Hostadresse des Rechners, also für die IP-Adresse. Im Internet holt man sich ja für gewöhnlich eine Domain, die dann mit der öffentlichen IP-Adresse des Servers verknüpft ist, so dass der Server dann über http://www.deineadresse.de:8080 erreichbar ist bzw. je nach Konfiguration des Servers auch ohne die Portangabe 8080.


----------



## bronks (19. Mrz 2006)

@tim:
Das ist je nach Hoster unterschiedlich und mir sind schon die abenteuerlichsten Techniken und total vermurxte Configs für teilweise ordentlich Geld angeboten und verkauft worden.

Auf jeden Fall sollte man sich vor dem Kauf einen Testaccount geben lassen mit dem man alles testen kann. Wichtig ist auch, daß man sich die logs ansehen kann.

Hier habe ich auch was dazu geschrieben. http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=25370

Du kannst das Angebot vom MPV mal testen und berichten ...


@byto:
Der Tomcat ist kein AppServer.


----------



## byte (19. Mrz 2006)

Hast natürlich recht, hab mich da unklar/ schlecht ausgedrückt. Aber der Servlet Container ist wohl mit der interessanteste Teil des AppServers beim Webdevelopment mit J2EE.


----------



## tim weindel (19. Mrz 2006)

ok, ich danke euch vielmals. noch eine kleine frage zu tomcat und jboss: wo genau liegt der unterschied zwischen beiden, bzw. wo kommt was zum einsatz?


danke danke danke!

mfg


----------



## byte (20. Mrz 2006)

Tomcat ist ein JSP/ Servlet Container, den man aber auch als Standalone betreiben kann. Soll heissen, der Tomcat ist ansich dafür da, Anfragen an JSPs oder Servlets zu verarbeiten. Er kann sich jedoch auch um die HTML-Anfragen kümmern. Meistens wird der Tomcat jedoch zusammen mit dem Apache Webserver betrieben. Die Anfragen aus dem Internet gehen dann zuerst an den Apache Webserver. Der leitet die Anfrage bei Bedarf (falls es eine JSP oder ein Servlet ist) an den Tomcat weiter.

Jboss im Gegenzug kann als Application Server das oben beschriebene und noch mehr. J2EE beinhaltet ja noch Sachen wie z.B. EJBs. So viel ich weiss, nutzt der Jboss den oben beschriebenen Apache Webserver und Tomcat für die HTTP Anfragen und bietet noch vielerlei nützliches wie ein Plugin für Eclipse uvm.


----------

